# Cutting food smaller?



## greengnu (Apr 25, 2012)

When feeding large leafy greens to your tortoises do you chop or tear them up into smaller pieces or do you just give it whole? I usually just put the whole thing in for them to tear up and eat. They seem to do just fine but they often trample the whole leaf.

When we feed bits of fruit I always chops those up into tiny pieces.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi Liz:

Everyone does it different, and if it suits your tortoise, then THAT is the right way.

In my household, the babies get their food cut up in teeny tiny pieces. They eat it all that way. As they grow and gain more strength in their "bite," I start to cut it bigger, and bigger until by the time they are about a year old, I don't cut it at all.


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 25, 2012)

I give whole to Joe... but he's pretty big! That's unless he's decided to be picky when Mean Mum chops it small so he can't pick and choose!


----------



## Jacob (Apr 25, 2012)

Everyone is different, some like the chop it up finely, i noticed when i do this my sulcatas beak starts growing.
I like to Just Feed As is


----------



## Tom (Apr 25, 2012)

I give it to my hatchlings and babies whole. Young cactus pads too. I find they have an easier time ripping off bites when they can pull against the west of the whole leaf.

What species and size tortoise do you have?


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 25, 2012)

It depends on the size of the tortoise with me. All but my hatchling get there chopped up, the bigger ones just get it whole.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 25, 2012)

I tend to feed them whole even to my young ones.


----------



## Tom (Apr 25, 2012)

Tom said:


> I give it to my hatchlings and babies whole. Young cactus pads too. I find they have an easier time ripping off bites when they can pull against the west of the



...pull against the WEIGHT of the whole leaf....

This auto correct business is really getting annoying.


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 25, 2012)

Tom said:


> ...pull against the WEIGHT of the whole leaf....
> 
> This auto correct business is really getting annoying.



I turned Autocorrect off on my iPhone... It just underlines things with red wiggles now instead of changing them. I get the choice now!


----------

